# Giant Revel 2. Opinions?



## mikefraz (Mar 2, 2011)

I am looking for bikes in the $300 range. I plan on doing about 80% trails and 20%pavement. I have went to my LBS and tested a few and narrowed it down to (I think) "The One".
Your opinions are much appreciated. I'll also be using this for transportation on campus next semester when I transfer.
http://www.giant-bicycles.com/en-US/bikes/model/revel.2.silver.black/7509/44529/


----------



## getagrip (Mar 26, 2008)

I've test ridden the Revel and I think its a good bike for a good price, so I'd go for it! the one thing I'd double check on is the amount of travel the fork has - on the website it says 100 mm of travel, but I saw one in the store the other day, and I thought I saw right on the fork that it said only 32 mm of travel.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

The Revel line up is amazing, but if I were you I'd try to find some extra cash and bump up to the next model which has disc brakes. If you are doing 80% trails the disc brakes are a necessity.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

getagrip said:


> I've test ridden the Revel and I think its a good bike for a good price, so I'd go for it! the one thing I'd double check on is the amount of travel the fork has - on the website it says 100 mm of travel, but I saw one in the store the other day, and I thought I saw right on the fork that it said only 32 mm of travel.


Probably more likely that it has 32mm diameter fork stanchions.



sasquatch rides a SS said:


> The Revel line up is amazing, but if I were you I'd try to find some extra cash and bump up to the next model which has disc brakes. If you are doing 80% trails the disc brakes are a necessity.


A "neccessity"?

I would have to see what the OP defines as "trail" before making a statement like that. Furthermore, many of us thought v-brakes were the cat's ass back in the day and they are still fine for most trail riding.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Wrong word choice I guess. But we all shall agree that they will help tremendously. Basically what I meant is I imagine that this is the OP's first mountain bike, he should get something nice because more than likely he will like trail riding and want to upgrade. Plus with the single wall rims on the rim brake model (correct me if their double wall) and the double wall on the disc brake model, it will just be better suited for trail riding. I'd say get the rim brake model if he were riding 80% pavement. But with that much trail riding he is sure to want the stronger wheels and braking power.


----------



## mikefraz (Mar 2, 2011)

The "trails" i'm referring to are at a state park. They are hill/root/rock/dirt. Not to crazy. And thatnks for the opinions everybody. Test rode one today and really liked it.


----------



## ryandoobs (Dec 16, 2010)

Disks are nice but not a necessity. V brakes work plenty good and are easy to maintain. V brakes can be adjusted to work as well or better than the entry level disks. When I test rode bikes this winter with the entry level cable disk brakes I wasn't too impressed.

Theres a few guys riding the Revel 2 around campus and its a good looking bike in the Blk/blue.

The Trek 820 also seems like a popular bike on campus and its priced similarly at $359 msrp. It would be worth checking out if a LBS carries Trek. 
http://www.trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/mountain_hardtail/820/820/


----------



## frostylemonade (Oct 1, 2010)

for the money id definitely take the Revel 2 over the trek.

But if you can spend the extra 100, the Revel 1 has better components all around, not to mention the disk brakes.


----------



## ryandoobs (Dec 16, 2010)

My roommate and our friend are looking at bikes now and after doing some more research I put my vote for the Revel.. The fork and components are much better than the 820 and worth the small price difference
The silver/black looks awesome in person









oh and the revel 2 has double wall rims


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

I just bought the Rev2 as a kick around bike and had my LBS swap out the stock 28/38/48 crank for a better Shimano with more trail worthy 22/32/42 ring set. I took it out on the trails today.. and aside from the fork being a heavy weight pogo stick and the rear hub being a 7 speed freewheel..The bike handles admirably and IMHO is a decent platform to hang better parts on once you blow out the stock stuff..which, in my estimation may take a bit of doing. Solid bike!! The fork and the Kenda SB8 tires are soon to being replaced.. otherwise, great handling woods bike!


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

jeffj said:


> Probably more likely that it has 32mm diameter fork stanchions.
> 
> A "neccessity"?
> 
> I would have to see what the OP defines as "trail" before making a statement like that. Furthermore, many of us thought v-brakes were the cat's ass back in the day and they are still fine for most trail riding.


There is no way that bike has 32MM stanchions. Much better forks than that only have 28 or 30MM stanchions.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Crash Test Dumby said:


> There is no way that bike has 32MM stanchions. Much better forks than that only have 28 or 30MM stanchions.


Thanks for bringing up a 3-month old argument :lol:


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

And while I don't want to rehash the issue about mail order bikes for the millionth time, Bikesdirect will give you a MUCH better bike at that price. But if you are not willing/able to put the bike together and adjust it yourself then the Revel 2 is one of the best entry level bike shop bikes I have seen.


----------



## Crash Test Dumby (May 3, 2011)

Dohhhh, I fell for it again. Didnt read the date of the original posts. Saw a new post and assumed this was a new thread.

SORRY.:bluefrown::shocked:


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm just giving you a hard time :thumbsup:


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

Don't worry sasquatch likes to mess with peeps.. don't you?  I know you still want my bike.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

pfox90 said:


> Don't worry sasquatch likes to mess with peeps.. don't you?  I know you still want my bike.


I enjoy messing with people as long as they mess with me back :thumbsup: and what bike..? :skep:


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

For anyone who cares..


































Lose the fork and this is a pretty decent woods bike IMHO:thumbsup:
The handling capabilities and really quite decent frameset make this a *excellent *choice for a beginner or someone re entering the sport on a tight budget. Fun bike!

The bike climbs quite impressively! The fork is the standout Achilles heel!
Sleeper frameset.. Up grade worthy?? Me thinks so.:thumbsup:

Oh yeah.. the stanchions on the POS SR fork are indeed 28mm


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Revel's are a solid line up :thumbsup:


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

Slick paint job. It's amazing how they are manufacturing and color coating their forks, etc. Even on lower end bikes they have sweet finishes.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Giant makes some sick looking bikes. I really like the Trances  Many people agree with me here, with Giant you get the most bike for the money..but within the last couple years they really stepped up the physical appearance as well.


----------



## opmike (May 23, 2011)

Just another picture for anyone who cares. I had a set of Mavic wheels sitting around, and used that as an excuse to toss on some BB7's and Speed Dials. The freewheel had always given me varying degrees of trouble and would get filled with grit after long dusty rides, so I was happy to ditch it for a freehub as well. It was going to be my beater/loaner bike, but it fits me well and is seeing a lot more use these days.

And yes, the fork is a crappy pogo stick and needs to go. It's almost a sin these days to put too much many into an entry level bike, but I'll still probably throw on a decent fork one of these days. My wrists and arms will thank me.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Revel's are a solid line up :thumbsup:


Absolutely!



pfox90 said:


> Slick paint job. It's amazing how they are manufacturing and color coating their forks, etc. Even on lower end bikes they have sweet finishes.


Agreed 100%



sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Giant makes some sick looking bikes. I really like the Trances  Many people agree with me here, with Giant you get the most bike for the money..but within the last couple years they really stepped up the physical appearance as well.





opmike said:


> Just another picture for anyone who cares. I had a set of Mavic wheels sitting around, and used that as an excuse to toss on some BB7's and Speed Dials. The freewheel had always given me varying degrees of trouble and would get filled with grit after long dusty rides, so I was happy to ditch it for a freehub as well. It was going to be my beater/loaner bike, but it fits me well and is seeing a lot more use these days.
> 
> And yes, the fork is a crappy pogo stick and needs to go. It's almost a sin these days to put too much many into an entry level bike, but I'll still probably throw on a decent fork one of these days. My wrists and arms will thank me.


That looks great! I stand by my comment that these Rev frames are sleepers. My bike, pretty much bone stock except for a slightly longer stem and a 22/32/42 crankset.. climbs like a mountain goat! +1 on wrists and arms thanking you comment. This fork has caused my only 2 crashes this season thus far:madman: Thinking about a Surly rigid fork. Wondering if that would screw up the geometry?

So far, pretty impressed with this $375 Giant!:thumbsup:


----------



## moocow111 (May 27, 2011)

I'm about to go to the LBS and purchase my Revel 2 next week. I talked to an employee, and I price matched it for $369.99.


----------



## runkulus (Apr 7, 2011)

Big :thumbsup: from this guy for the Revel line as well...I've been riding my Revel 0 for about a month now and am loving every minute. Stuck some Ergon GP1s and DMR V12 mags on there and it's greatly improved for under $100. Frame is rock solid, and components beat anything else in their price range, aside from ordering online of course.

I wasn't a fan of the green on the 0s, but it's growing on me...definitely preferred the colour scheme of the 1s and 2s....nice rides fattybikejones & opmike :thumbsup:


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

moocow111 said:


> I'm about to go to the LBS and purchase my Revel 2 next week. I talked to an employee, and I price matched it for $369.99.


Go for it bro.. I am loving mine!



runkulus said:


> Big :thumbsup: from this guy for the Revel line as well...I've been riding my Revel 0 for about a month now and am loving every minute. Stuck some Ergon GP1s and DMR V12 mags on there and it's greatly improved for under $100. Frame is rock solid, and components beat anything else in their price range, aside from ordering online of course.
> 
> I wasn't a fan of the green on the 0s, but it's growing on me...definitely preferred the colour scheme of the 1s and 2s....nice rides fattybikejones & opmike :thumbsup:


Sounds awesome..and thanks for the comment.

I ditched the SR fork today and got a rigid from my LBS... I will be looking at a better wheelset sometime in the future, but the stock wheelset is pretty solid!


----------



## JognnyDangerX2 (Jul 7, 2011)

Ahhhh man. You guys are really making me miss my bike. I had a Revel 2 that I loved riding. About a month ago someone stole it from my work. Been saving up for a new bike since. Times are hard so I've only been able to save roughly $300. I was going to take that money and buy a used bike but I'm seriously considering saving another $120 and getting another Revel 2. Choices choices.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

JognnyDangerX2 said:


> Ahhhh man. You guys are really making me miss my bike. I had a Revel 2 that I loved riding. About a month ago someone stole it from my work. Been saving up for a new bike since. Times are hard so I've only been able to save roughly $300. I was going to take that money and buy a used bike but I'm seriously considering saving another $120 and getting another Revel 2. Choices choices.


Save $150 and get yourself another Revel and a decent lock :thumbsup:


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

What he said^^


















I have been putting this bike through it's paces and have to say that in it's current form (bottom pic) it's a really decent performer! LOVE IT!


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

edit


----------



## Nick_Good (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a Revel 0. It's a good bike that can take some abuse. My only complaint is the Dart 2. but for the price it's a great bike.


----------

